# October 2010 Member monthly Giveaway - Winner Pruitt1222



## Jim (Oct 1, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on October 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in September 2010 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a Rapala X-Rap Shad in Pink or Purple. 8) If these colors do not catch fish, nothing will. :LOL2: 
I purchased a bunch of them =D>


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 1, 2010)

in


----------



## njTom (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Brine (Oct 1, 2010)

eyun


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 1, 2010)

In...


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 1, 2010)

in


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## perchin (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## playall8 (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 1, 2010)

in


----------



## sum-kina (Oct 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## cali27 (Oct 1, 2010)

In


----------



## azekologi (Oct 2, 2010)

In.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 2, 2010)

In


----------



## Codeman (Oct 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Oct 2, 2010)

:twisted: IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## brmurray (Oct 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Oct 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## weezer71 (Oct 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Oct 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Oct 4, 2010)

in


----------



## ricerocket71 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'II give it a try - in


----------



## lbursell (Oct 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## MadCatX (Oct 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## free jonboat (Oct 5, 2010)

in


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 5, 2010)

In.


----------



## batman (Oct 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Oct 6, 2010)

In

Bufford


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

IN.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 7, 2010)

in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 7, 2010)

in


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2010)

Random.org picked #12, that makes Pruitt1222 this months winner(Read the rules!)

Congrats bud! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations. I was only 10 away at #22. Or 1 away if you consider the first number is only off by1...


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats ----- I was #7


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats! 8)


----------



## lbursell (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats Mr. Pruitt1222


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 9, 2010)

Dang, jumped in too early. Congrats


----------



## lswoody (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats Pruitt!!!!!


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I must say I am kinda glad I won, I was thinking about buying one of these when I ordered a new carrot stick for myself friday and forgot all about it. So no worries now. Thanks Jim, Also thinks for the jig heads. They landed me a few big fish this weekend.


----------

